# Claude Butler Cape Wrath



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Jun 2010)

Saw one of these going cheap at a local shop and just wondered what the opinion was on them.

I looked up Bike Radar and all they seemed to do is say how great the brakes were.

So is it worth a punt for a cheap bike to ride about in all terrains, or can I do better for the price??

Thanks.


----------



## Alan Whicker (2 Jun 2010)

How cheap is "cheap"?

CB make decent enough if unexciting bikes. I think the Cape Wrath's been part of their range for many years.

FWIW I used to have a rigid steel CB Xanthos. It was like sitting in an armchair. I took that off road and even went touring on it.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Jun 2010)

Alan Whicker said:


> How cheap is "cheap"?



About £300, so probably not all THAT cheap really.



> CB make decent enough if unexciting bikes. I think the Cape Wrath's been part of their range for many years.



Yes I have looked it up more and it seems to come up time and time again with lots of reasonable reviews.



> FWIW I used to have a rigid steel CB Xanthos. It was like sitting in an armchair. I took that off road and even went touring on it.



Interesting, thanks.


----------



## Alan Whicker (2 Jun 2010)

The Xanthos was way down the range from the Cape Wrath. I loved it though. Evans are doing the Spesh Hardrock for £299 - which funnily enough is what I upgraded to form my CB. Not sure how the two compare, but no doubt someone with more of a clue than me will be along soon


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Jun 2010)

good bike at the price. my C B has never let me down in 4 years


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Jun 2010)

ps had a hardrock n the cape is about the same. less funky i guess.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Jun 2010)

Cyclist33 said:


> ps had a hardrock n the cape is about the same. less funky i guess.



Er, so what you are saying is that they are quite similar??

Also what's this funkyness thingimybobber of which you speak??

The one I have seen looks quite good, hence why I noticed it.


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Jun 2010)

its tough. for one thing there are different hardrocks and different cape wraths! not just one model of each. it depends what years model too. probably they will be about as good as each other for the specifications so your choice will be aesthetic.


----------



## JtB (2 Jun 2010)

I bought a Claud Butler Stoneriver last year and I had problems with it from day one. Eventually the supplier replaced it with a new one and I've not had any problems with that one.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Jun 2010)

Cyclist33 said:


> its tough. for one thing there are different hardrocks and different cape wraths! not just one model of each. it depends what years model too. probably they will be about as good as each other for the specifications so your choice will be aesthetic.



I'm not entirely sure what one it is other than it is dark grey/Carbon colour, with a bright red bit near to the front of the frame with writing on it, and I liked the way it looked!

I'll have to take a closer look at it next time.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Jun 2010)

Shaun said:


> I bought a Claud Butler Stoneriver last year and I had problems with it from day one. Eventually the supplier replaced it with a new one and I've not had any problems with that one.



Thanks, am just looking/curious at the moment, I am not going to rush out and buy it first thing tomorrow morning or anything.


----------



## battered (3 Jun 2010)

If it'sn a £300 MTB as stated then it will be OK. If the Spesh Hardrock is comparable spec then it too will be OK. All I would say is that should you ever want to resell you are likely to get 5 calls for a Spesh bike for every 1 for a CB. The vast majority of CB bikes are nothing to get excited about but Spesh are very trendy and sought after. That's how they get away with asking £450 for a steel framed single speed bike that wouldn't have sold at £200 3 years ago. None of this matters if you never want to sell, or if it will be totally dead and only worth £50 whatever the brand, but a £300 Hardrock is in the paper at £150 in 3 years' time whereas a CB will be difficult to sell at any price.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (3 Jun 2010)

If the Spesh is more trendy and sought after, does that mean it is more likely to get nicked??
If I am leaving it somewhere, I don't WANT it to be particularly special, so thanks, you have really talked up the Spesh for me! 

I keep my bikes for years and years, so I'm sure a CB would be very well used and loved, and hey, I was looking at it for a hack bike anyway (I have decided I can't be arsed getting the 15 years old Tank done up and it's a rusty heap anyway. I'll just keep the components off it instead).
The £30 Uni I got can be my secondary Hack (I'm not even entirely sure it's quite safe currently and I'll have to get it checked), and then I'll get better bikes for the more serious stuff when I actually get some money!

Sorted! 
Or something like that.

So, any other good sub £500 future hacks out there??


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Jun 2010)

wise move. the C B will be just fine. get insurance ! bank insurance is best.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Jun 2010)

I'm sure it'll go on the house insurance along with a lot of other things we have, but yes, I'll look into it all.

Anyway, as an aside, I was up marshalling at the 70 Wild Miles challenge for Clic Sargent at Glen Coe over the weekend there.

The people had to cycle for 47 miles, then kayak 10 miles up Loch Etive and then run the remaining 13 miles.

After the bike section, I was there looking after all the machines at the Glen Coe ski lift car park, so I got a really good nosey at all the bikes, although most were carbon bling road bikes - most of the famous manufacturers were represented.
I hate to think what the combined value of those bikes was, but it certainly would have been some eye watering amount anyway!.

I had a quick ride on some, but Shhhh!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Jun 2010)

The fact that I have had my last bike for 14 years should be a big enough clue that I don't care if I can't re - sell a Claude! (although I'll look into the Spesh too, obviously!).

At the event in Glen Coe, someone had a Claude Dalesman, but it weighed a ton compared to all those super light carbon ones (well, I think it's a touring bike after all).
By far and away the most prolific make there was Spesh, which should tell me something (although the only Bianchi there still looked better in it's green paintjob, and that Cervelo R3 didn't look bad either!).


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Jun 2010)

Now looking at other bikes found in the best buys section of the June issue of What Mountain Bike.

Watch this space.


----------

